# Black Letter NKJV



## Christian Soldier (Oct 14, 2009)

I have been searching for a decent black letter NKJV for quite awhile now with no success. I don't have much money to spend so I can't get one from Cambridge or some other high quality one. The MacArthur NKJV I looked at was in paragraph format which I don't care for. 

For the most part, all I have seen are the ones made by Nelson and they all have those annoying, faded looking red letters that's hard on my eyes. Does anyone know if anyone else publishes the NKJV? With all black letters and a decent font?


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Oct 14, 2009)

The Nelson NKJV pew Bibles are black letter.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 14, 2009)

The Nelson KJV/NKJV parallel bibles are black letter.


----------



## KSon (Oct 14, 2009)

Brother,

As one who is not a fan of red-letter, but a fan of the NKJV, I came to realize the pickings are slim. Despite some shortcomings, I do like Hendrickson's Ministers Bible in the NKJV. I have the genuine leather version and the leather quality is nothing to brag about, but it is in black-letter and has a very to easy-to-read font. I do not remember what I paid for it, but I do not think it was more than $35. A good deal to be sure, even if I do not use the "minister's" notes. There just are not a lot of options.


----------



## Christian Soldier (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. Kipp you are correct the pickings are indeed very slim. I'll check out that Minister's Bible. That parallel KJV/NKJV also sounds like something I might have to check out as well.


----------

